# portosystemic shunt...this is horrible



## Kiffany (May 26, 2006)

Okay the vet just called me. He is hypoglicmic, sorry about all the spelling here I am really upset right now. They gave him some Nutri-cal and he is getting better.

But the bad news...they think he stoped eating because he doesn't feel good, so she ran a test on his liver. She thinks he has a postseptic shunt? It is where the vessel to his liver splits off and not all of his blood is going through his liver and getting cleansed. The test for this is to fast the dog for 12 hours do a blood draw for toxins in the blood, feed the dog, then do another draw 2 hours later and compare. Well, obviously Merlot can't do a 12 hour fast, that is why he is there right now. She thinks she may have enough blood from when I took him in for the predraw and then she is going to wait another hour and do another draw. Poor boy! So I am waiting to here back again.

So if that is the problem he is going to need surgery to fix it. She said it can only be done at a University, I think she meant vet school.

Ah, don't know what to do. I have only had the guy for a little over a week. I love him so much. The surgery can cost several thousand and can't be preformed until hi is bigger.


----------



## Kiffany (May 26, 2006)

*blood draw*

Okay, so the vet just called again. They have to use plasma for the tests, so they are going to hold him for the night and take blood in the morning.

I am so upset. I need to the call the breeder and tell her, this is a genetic problem. Not sure what to say to her.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Oh I am so sorry. I just don't know what to say.


----------



## sevdev (May 1, 2006)

I'm so sorry. i know how you feel! Chinga was to have heart surgery at the vet school as well, but she didn't make it. My prayers are with you. Hang in there! (((hugs)))


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

I hope everything goes well.
Let us know what the vet says tomorrow.


----------



## serina48723 (Jun 11, 2006)

Yes liver shunts are hereditary, and I would take it up with your breeder, as this is a congenital defect. That said please tell me that you signed a contract before purchase..............

If you did there should be something along the lines of congenital defects, and how much money can be returned to you if one exists. I have never had a problem with my babies (knock on wood) but I always give people a health warranty, and if they have bonded with the dog that they purchase I give them some of there money back if they chose to keep the dog/puppy in question. 

Let us know how this goes. BRB going to check my vet book on this........


----------



## serina48723 (Jun 11, 2006)

gotta look in another book hold on.


----------



## serina48723 (Jun 11, 2006)

found it......caused by adnormal veins that allow blood from the intestines to bypass the liver. Majority are congenital. Says here that most common is to due an x-ray where contrast dye is injected into the liver circulation, and by bile acid assays.

Says to feed a low protein diet, lowering blood ammonia levels, maintaining blood-clotting factors, preventing seizures, correcting electrolyte balances, and administering antacids to prevent stomach and duodenal ulcers.

Hope this helps....Had to look for this one as I knew that there could be something with the diet that could help, but never had to deal with it myself before.

My guess is that this little little guy probably isn't as big as his litter mates, and by everything all messed up his system nutracal is a must to help him maintain a good sugar level to keep him from becoming hypoglicemic. correct me if I am wrong here. Just a hunch.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm just so sorry ((hugs))


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm so sorry. I really breaks my heart to know people are going through these sorts of things with their little chis. I really hope and pray that further tests will give you some hope.

Maybe if the surgery is done at the university there will be a way to pay it off monthly or such? Let's hope it doesn't come to that.

Hugs!


----------



## JoJos_Mom (Dec 24, 2005)

I just responded to your other thread  Hugs to both you and Merlot!!


----------



## Clek1430 (Mar 7, 2006)

Sorry to hear about Merlot. Sending prayers your way that its not as bad as what was first thought and he will have a speedy recovery


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

this is so sad. whatever decisions you make will be the right ones. Good luck with all of it. I hope Merlot pulls through.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I am so sorry. I will keep my fingers crossed for him


----------



## Kiffany (May 26, 2006)

*Merlot update*

Called the vet this morning to see how he did last night. They said he is doing good. His glucose level was in the 100s this morning it was in the 40s yesterday afternoon. They did the blood draw for the bile acid test. They are waiting to do the second blood draw now. They are suppose to call me this afternoon with the tests results. Poor guy must feel like a pin cusion. 

I am holding my breath waiting to hear from them.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm thinking good thoughts for you & little Merlot ((hugs)) I'm a diabetic 100 is really good :thumbleft:


----------



## Isshinharu (Jan 27, 2006)

serina48723 said:


> ...but I always give people a health warranty, and if they have bonded with the dog that they purchase I give them some of there money back if they chose to keep the dog/puppy in question.


That's exactly what I was getting at when I posted my response in the other thread.


----------



## JoJos_Mom (Dec 24, 2005)

Happy to hear Merlot is doing well today. Let us know what happens this afternoon! ::crossing fingers::


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Good luck I will be praying for him, and hope everything turns out okay.


----------



## chimama (May 14, 2004)

I had a hard decision to make something like this. My new puppy of 3 months wasn't acting right, he tried to eat but everything would come back up, he was listless and it was Friday night and we were having a huge snow storm. I had my hubby take us to the emergency vet, which was 70 bucks just to walk in the door. they did blood work and said he had parvo, which I am still doubting to this day because he had never been outside as it was winter and I never took him to any stores. My choices were to leave him there and it could run into the thousand dollar range, take him home after some treatment, and maybe expose my other dogs to it, or put him to sleep. As much as I hated it I put him to sleep. I couldn't risk my other dogs and I couldn't afford that much money being it was an emergency thing, if it would have been my regular vet it wouldn't have cost so much and I might still have my stewie. You had to pay the bill before they would even treat your dog. What a crock, I hated that place. Whatever you decide will be ok.


----------

